# Aggressive Donkey! HELP!



## rustic_dreamer (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a 4 1/2 yr old Jack (intact), we have had him since he was a year old, he is by himself, but our neighbor's pasture that backs up to ours has horses and cows and he hangs out with them on occasion by the back fence! He has always been great about keeping things out of our pasture, stray dogs, wild pigs, etc....he doesn't seem to mind the cranes that go in and follow him around though. 

We have chickens, ducks and turkeys that we free range... Over the passed few months he has started killing...yes...killing my ducks and chickens that free range in the pasture!! He picks them up by their backs and shakes them like a rag doll!! Or he will run them down and trample them!! We have had to chase him off of the birds and we have found several in the pasture that he has stomped on!! He has never done this before! Whatever gets onto his side of the fence, he attacks it!!! We don't know what to do!! 

Any ideas/suggestions??


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 9, 2013)

Honestly? I would rehome him. He is acting like a good guardian, killing or attacking anything he sees as an interloper in his area. Im pretty sure you can't stop such behavior.

You could try penning your poultry?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 9, 2013)

First of all, he is intact which is never good. Intact Jacks can, and most times do, become very aggressive. That's why it's recommended you get a gelded male or a Jenny.

Also, while it is strange that he is doing it at 4.5 years old but donkeys don't generally see poultry or any type of small animal as needed to be protected and in some cases, such as yours, they will instead kill them.

I think that you need to get him gelded asap and it may be too late for that. I don't know though. And really a donkey isn't ideal protection when it comes to poultry, or as I said before, any type of small animal.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 9, 2013)

Seperation would be my first thought for now, Catch him check for any illness, Pain, injury's, Something has 
had to change to make him this way after being good for so long, Or has the neighbor gotten rid of his stock?
does he still have fence buddy's? Stress? I am not sure, maybe someone can chime in that raises donkeys
Good Luck


----------



## goodhors (Jan 9, 2013)

I am RIGHT THERE with getting him gelded FIRST THING.  He is fairly mature, 
could be sexually frustrated which sounds silly, but does happen.  

Even with gelding, he may still not be trusted with small things anymore.  It 
has become a game to chase and shake birds that have inadequate defenses.
He has NOTHING ELSE to do, so being a predators is fun!

He may or may NOT change his killing ways after gelding.  Gelding is going
to be HELPFUL if you still want him to leave.  Jacks are DANGEROUS to other
animals and people.  They CAN HURT YOU, don't NEED to keep his male parts
to live a good life.  There are cases of small, not minis, donkey jacks beating 
stallions in a fight.  Donkey jack locks on with teeth and can't be shook off 
unless you kill him.  No quit.  Jacks also are VERY handy with all their hooves if angry.
They do tend to go after small things to hurt them, could be a child!  Don't 
want that on your conscience.  Cute is just a look, he is not safe now, ESPECIALLY
if he isn't gelded.  You wouldn't keep a full grown stallion loose around the place, and that
is what donkey is now, a BREEDING animal.  Same hormones running his show. 

After gelding him you could check around for donkey trainers, get him broke 
to drive and put him to work if you keep him.  Donkeys are not fast, but 
they can be very steady, fun to drive and enjoy.  He is old enough to work, 
having a job will give him mental stimulation, exercise to get tired, with a fun 
time had by everyone.


----------



## rustic_dreamer (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone!! We initially did want to break him to ride or pull a cart. Lately he has just become so aggressive, and we are considering re-homing him to someone with Jennies. We have put all the birds in their pens (as much as we hate to do so) and the pigs are already penned (for now), so the problem is 'temporarily' solved. I will have to check with our vet on gelding, if he will do it at this age and go from there!

Thank you all for your input!!! Looks like we will be on the lookout for a LGD!


----------

